# The memo that 'proves aliens landed at Roswell'... released online by the FBI



## Cowboy

Interesting article , Warning pics might be graphic to some . I put it here cuz I dont necesarilly believe everything I read and the pics used in the article are thought to be from the proven fake autopsy video from years back so it distracts from the article IMO . 

Link to PDF from the FBI site . 


 hottel_guy_part01.pdf — PDF document, 122Kb 


A bizarre memo that appears to prove that aliens did land in New Mexico prior to 1950 has been published by the FBI.
The bureau has made thousands of files available in a new online resource called The Vault.
Among them is a memo to the director from Guy Hottel, the special agent in charge of the Washington field office in 1950.







 Proof of (alien) life? A copy of the 1950 memo that recounts the discovery of flying saucers and aliens in New Mexico. The memo has been published on the FBI website


In the memo, whose subject line is 'Flying Saucers', Agent Hottel reveals that an Air Force investigator had stated that 'three so-called flying saucers had been recovered in New Mexico'.
The investigator gave the information to a special agent, he said. The FBI has censored both the agent and the investigator's identity.

Agent Hottel went on to write: 'They were described as being circular in shape with raised centers, approximately 50 feet in diameter.


*More...*


Read the memo in the FBI's online Vault here
'Each one was occupied by three bodies of human shape but only 3 feet tall,' he stated. 
The bodies were 'dressed in a metallic cloth of a very fine texture. Each body was bandaged in a manner similar to the blackout suits used by speed flyers and test pilots.'






 Was it true? An image allegedly showing one of the aliens that were autopsied at Roswell in 1947


He said that the informant, whose identity was censored in the memo, claimed the saucers had been found in New Mexico 'due to the fact that the Government has a very high-powered radar set-up in that area and it is believed the radar interferes with teh controlling mechanism of the saucers'. 
He then stated that the special agent did not attempt to investigate further.
The release of the secret memo is likely to fuel conspiracy theorists' claims of a government cover-up.
The town of Roswell in New Mexico became infamous after reports that a flying saucer had crashed in the desert near a military base there on or around July 2, 1947.
The bodies of aliens were said to have been recovered and autopsied by the U.S. military, but American authorities allegedly covered the incident up






 Roswell: Secret memo released online is written to the FBI Director and could confirm the 1947 Roswell UFO incident








 Flying saucers: One of the supposed alien victims of the Roswell UFO crash

Military authorities issued a press release, which began: ‘The many rumours regarding the flying disc became a reality yesterday when the intelligence officer of the 509th Bomb Group of the Eighth Air Force, Roswell Army Air Field, was fortunate enough to gain possession of a disc.’

The headlines screamed: 'Flying Disc captured by Air Force.' Yet, just 24 hours later, the military changed their story and claimed the object they'd first thought was a 'flying disc' was a weather balloon that had crashed on a nearby ranch.

Amazingly, the media and the public accepted the explanation without question. Roswell disappeared from the news until the late Seventies, when some of the military involved began to speak out.

Another memo published in The Vault from 1947 claimed that an object 'purporting to be a flying disc' had been recovered near Roswell. 
The disc was 'hexagonal in shape' and 'suspended from a balloon by a cable', according to the memo, marked as 'Urgent', to the FBI director.






 Autopsy: A dead alien is allegedly examined following the landing at Roswell

The memo noted that the disc resembled a weather balloon - but claimed that a telephone conversation between the Air Force and the field office 'had not [word censored] borne out this belief'.
The disc and balloon were being transported to Wright Field for further inspection, the memo noted.
It added that the information was being flagged up because of 'national interest' in the episode, and noting that both NBC and the AP were set to break the story that day. 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...swell--released-online-FBI.html#ixzz1J84zpeU1


----------



## waybomb

Those were movie props.  It's in snoops or somewhere like that. Even named the movie and showed clips from it. And then one of the auction shows on TV showed an auction auctioning the alien props off.

Why would aliens look like us?


----------



## mak2

I dont know if there is life on other planets or not, I suppose there could be but I think if we (humans) were sure about it (evicdence) the secret would have already got out.


----------



## Cowboy

waybomb said:


> Those were movie props. It's in snoops or somewhere like that. Even named the movie and showed clips from it. And then one of the auction shows on TV showed an auction auctioning the alien props off.
> 
> Why would aliens look like us?


 Yes I know the pics are , thats why I stated that . That doesn't take away from the PDF file that I posted from the FBI vault though . Theres several other interesting reading as well there . 

http://vault.fbi.gov/


----------



## mak2

Please note, that the information found in these files may no longer reflect the current beliefs, positions, opinions, or policies currently held by the FBI.


----------



## Cowboy

mak2 said:


> Please note, that the information found in these files may no longer reflect the current beliefs, positions, opinions, or policies currently held by the FBI.


 Thats just a typical disclaimer Mak , that dont mean they dispute the facts stated in the documents . lots of those folks died years ago . I just posted it because I found it interesting these documents have been available & published for over 50 years but were 99% blacked out unlike the ones they have made available now .


----------



## mak2

Yes it is interesting.  Pretty cool stuff to read, but I dont know how much stock I would put in it is all.


----------



## Danang Sailor

The information in the memo is all second and third hand:  "An investigator stated ... ", "According to Mr. (redacted), informant ... ".  There is nothing showing that the FBI man observed anything himself; he is just reporting what others have allegedly said.  The brevity of the thing makes me wonder how seriously the field agent himself took any of this. 

This is definitely old, as it is written on a Memo form that has been obsolete for decades.  That simply supports the age of the document; it does nothing to make the uncorroborated statements of unidentifiable persons any more credible.

And these doubts come from someone (me) that believes we have been under observation by someone not of this Earth!


----------



## Lia

*The Truth Regarding The Extent Of Alien Visitations…*

I have masses of archives and files relating to such topics... never knew anyone was interested, or would even tolerate such concepts.

Personally I have never seen an _‘Alien’ life-form_, nor, to my knowledge have I ever been abducted by them. I sit on the fence over that particular subject, alien abduction. However, I respect those that report such experiences, and try to keep an open mind. I have been seeing these ‘craft’ forever (certainly from toddler age), and simply have to acknowledge (because of their intricate aero-dynamic manoeuvres), that they are being piloted by intelligent beings.

If one tallies up the total sightings from various states listed in the article below, _from just one month_, one has to wonder about the extent and numbers of these craft.  Bear with me for a few minutes here… 

I don’t claim to be an ace at math, any mathematical problem that added up to more than the fingers and toes I have was completely lost to me. I had a sort of math dyslexia. The subject still baffles and nauseates me today. But, totalling up the figures from the article below brings me to a figure of 208 sightings reported from just 11 states, covering a period of just one month alone. 

Now, think about this… first of all, those are just the figures from reported sightings. But, what about those that are not reported anywhere, or are reported elsewhere?  

How many are reported to other agencies, besides MUFON?  I know that I have never reported a sighting, not to any agency whatsoever. I suspect that the majority of people who see these things don’t report them either, especially since Joe and Jane Public have become resigned to ridicule from the media and NASA.

So, one has to ask themselves; how many of these craft are there actually whizzing around our skies, on a national scale, or even internationally, in any one month? It boggles the mind to even contemplate how many the total would add up to in a year… I mean, according to these statistics, the skies above must be teeming with other worldly life-forms. We can no longer sweep this phenomenon under the carpet, and hope it/they will go away.



> *National UFO Alert Rating: California, Florida, Texas retain lead*
> 
> 
> 
> Continue reading on Examiner.com: National UFO Alert Rating: California, Florida, Texas retain lead - National ufo | Examiner.com http://www.examiner.com/ufo-in-national/national-ufo-alert-rating-california-florida-texas-retain-lead#ixzz1Cq5Xdyfy
> The National UFO ALERT Rating System has been updated February 1, 2011, with California, Florida, and Texas retaining a UFO Alert 3 as the three highest reporting states during the month of January 2011 filed with the Mutual UFO Network (MUFON). Arizona, Pennsylvania, and Ohio were placed in a UFO Alert 4 with 13 or more cases reported in January. Kentucky, Tennessee, Georgia, Oregon, and Indiana have been designated "Watch States" - each with 10 cases.
> 
> MUFON released January statistics February 1, where the total number of reported UFO sightings are listed by state. The UFO Examiner uses these statistics to rate states. The entire country was moved back to the lowest alert level - UFO Alert 5.
> 
> California was the leading UFO report state - with 47 cases - and remains in the UFO Alert 3 status with Florida, 34 reports, and Texas, 30 reports.
> 
> Those states with 13 or more reports, the next reporting tier level, are a UFO Alert 4 status: Arizona, 19; Pennsylvania, 15; and Ohio, 13.
> 
> While all other states move to a UFO Alert 5 status, we are also moving the following states into our Watch Group: Kentucky, Tennessee, Georgia, Oregon, and Indiana - all with 10 cases.
> 
> The most interesting UFO reports do not necessarily come from high reporting states - but those states with higher numbers do account for some of the most interesting evidence to study.
> 
> While UFO sightings seem to pop up randomly around the country, this list is meant to offer a small insight into where Americans are filing reports.
> http://www.examiner.com/ufo-in-national/national-ufo-alert-rating-california-florida-texas-retain-lead


----------



## Lia

*Why Would We Not Believe them?*

These are just a minute few of the many listed military and intelligence personel, CIA Directors, etc, who have spoken out about the subject of UFO's and Alien Life out there... Why would we not believe them? Why is it that some ordinary, run of the mill Joe or Jane Public think they know more than these guys on the subject of UFO's and the defense of our country?

Why would they risk their considerable careers and reputations by exposing this phenomenon as real, if it were not so? 

Lord Hill-Norton

Lord Hill-Norton is a five-star Admiral and the former Head of the British Ministry of Defence who was kept in the dark about the UFO subject during his official capacities. In this short interview, he states that this subject has great significance and should no longer be denied and kept secret. He emphatically states, “…that there is a serious possibility that we are being visited — and have been visited for many years — by people from outer space, from other civilizations; that it behooves us to find out who they are, where they come from, and what they want. This should be the subject of rigorous scientific investigation, and not the subject of rubbishing by tabloid newspapers.”

http://ufology.wikia.com/wiki/Lord_Hill-Norton

Major George A. Filer III

Major George A. Filer III was an Air Force Intelligence Officer who not only had an extraordinary encounter with a massive UFO on radar over the United Kingdom but later, in the 1970s while he was at McGuire Air Force Base in New Jersey, found out that an extraterrestrial biological entity had been shot at Fort Dix. The Extraterrestrial fled to adjacent McGuire Air Force Base, where it died on the tarmac. He testifies that this life form was then picked up and taken to Wright-Patterson Air Force Base. Afterwards, many of the key personnel on the base who had a connection with this event, were quickly transferred. Major Filer also points out that the ridicule factor has been very effective at silencing people who have seen ETs or UFOs, and has helped to maintain secrecy.

Read on…

http://ufology.wikia.com/wiki/George_A._Filer_III

John Callahan

For 6 years Mr. Callahan was the Division Chief of the Accidents and Investigations Branch of the FAA in Washington DC. In his testimony he tells about a 1986 Japanese Airlines 747 flight that was followed by a UFO for 31 minutes over the Alaskan skies. The UFO also trailed a United Airlines flight until the flight landed. There was visual confirmation as well as air-based and ground-based radar confirmation. 

This event was significant enough for the then FAA Administrator, Admiral Engen, to hold a briefing the next day where the FBI, CIA, President Reagan’s Scientific Study Team, as well as others attended. Videotape radar evidence, air traffic voice communications and paper reports were compiled and presented. At the conclusion of this meeting, the attending CIA members instructed everyone present that ‘"he meeting never took place" and that "this incident was never recorded." Not realizing that there was additional evidence, they confiscated just the evidence presented, but Mr. Callahan was able to secure videotape and audio evidence of the event. 

JC: Chief John Callahan SG: Dr. Steven Greer 

JC: …Now in the 747 they have radar in the nose that picks up the weather outside there. So his radar is picking up a target. He sees this target with his eyes. And the target, the way he described it, was a huge ball with lights running around it. And I think he said it was like four times as big as a 747! 

http://ufology.wikia.com/wiki/John_Callahan

Cmdr. Graham Bethune

Cmdr. Graham Bethune is a retired Navy commander pilot with a top-secret clearance. He was a VIP Plane Commander who flew most of the high-ranking officers and civilians from Washington D.C. In his testimony he explains how he was flying a group of VIP’s and other pilots into Argentia, Newfoundland when they all witnessed a 300 foot UFO that traveled 10,000 feet straight up in a fraction of a second toward their plane and was on radar. He has documented the event extensively. A selection of those documents follow this testimony.

http://ufology.wikia.com/wiki/Graham_Bethune


Quote:
Admiral Roscoe H. Hillenkoetter

Former CIA Director Admiral Roscoe H. Hillenkoetter publicly voiced his concern about UFOs and a major UFO cover-up in the New York Times on February 28, 1960. Hillenkoetter was the first director of the CIA when it was originally created in 1947, serving as its director until 1950.

The highly revealing Times article interestingly was buried on page 30 of the Sunday edition that winter day 50 years ago. You can easily verify this by going to the New York Times archives webpage for the article at this link. Immediately under the title, you will see descriptors for the article: "February 28, 1960, Sunday, Page 30, 418 words."

Also interesting to note is that the title of the article in the archives reads "AIR FORCE ORDER ON 'SAUCERS' CITED." Because of the misspelled word "forge" (should be force), when I first heard about this article several years ago, I was unable to confirm the story. I searched the Times archives using the original title and came up with nothing.

Only later, when I searched again on some of the content in the article, did I eventually find it. I have done hundreds of article searches in the Times archives over the years. Yet this is the only spelling error I've ever come across. Makes you wonder...

The full original article in the Times archive can be read at link above, though a small fee is required. However, you can read the entire article free on the excellent WantToKnow.info website at this link. Here are key excerpts of quotes by CIA Director Hillenkoetter from the article:


http://www.examiner.com/us-intelligence-...about-ufos

Board Member of NICAP
The National Investigations Committee On Aerial Phenomena was formed in 1956, with the organization's corporate charter being approved October 24.[5] Hillenkoetter was on NICAP's board of governors from about 1957 until 1962.[6] Donald E. Keyhoe, NICAP director and Hillenkoetter's USNA classmate, wrote that Hillenkoetter wanted public disclosure of UFO evidence.[7] Perhaps Hillenkoetter's best-known statement on the subject was in 1960 in a letter to Congress, as reported in the New York Times: "Behind the scenes, high-ranking Air Force officers are soberly concerned about UFOs. But through official secrecy and ridicule, many citizens are led to believe the unknown flying objects are nonsense."[8][9]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roscoe_H._Hillenkoetter

Merle Shane McDow

Mr. McDow entered the Navy in 1978 and gained a top-secret, Special Compartmented Intelligence (SCI) clearance with a Zebra Stripes. He was assigned to the Atlantic Operational Support Facility, Atlantic Command, then under Admiral Trane. Mr. McDow was present when a UFO was tracked by radar and seen by pilots visually moving at high speed up and down the Atlantic coast. The Command Center was put on Zebra alert and Admiral Trane gave the order to force down the UFO. Mr. McDow discusses the threats, intimidation and confiscation of logbooks that occurred after the event.

http://ufology.wikia.com/wiki/Merle_Shane_McDow

So... Why Would We Not Believe them? 

Whether one believes in extraterrestrial craft and Alien species is somewhat a moot point now, imho. What cannot be denied is the fact that multitudes of sightings and experiences are reported, and continue to be reported by prominent people from all walks of life, and from all around the world; Politicians, Military Personnel, Pilots, Police Officers, Radar Operators, etc. They are coming forward in their droves, demanding disclosure, blowing the whistle in many cases, on what they’ve seen, or know, some even supplying documentation; Risking their reputations, and often their careers.

The debunkers and sceptics point out that Science doesn’t have any evidence of such craft, or Aliens. Well, why would they? It’s not like those in the know, who want to keep this thing under wraps, for whatever reasons they believe are necessary, are going to allow the scientific community to disclose such evidence, even if they had any, to the general public. But, more to the point, the skeptics argument that science doesn’t have the evidence is, imho, irrelevant. The average scientist’s experience of such things would be on a par with Joe and Jane Publics experiences, in my view. 

After all, one 'Expert's' opinion is only as valid as the opposing Expert's opinion, right?

Yet, one thing that people seem to forget when quoting science is that science is moving forward at an incredible rate, constantly. What we know today, will be obsolete tomorrow. People used to laugh just over a hundred years ago, at the concept of planes flying, never mind a vehicle that would travel to the moon; nor could they have imagined in their wildest dreams, that we would have robotic spacecraft that would travel beyond even our own solar system, or that scientists would be discovering parallel universes… 

Just a mere hundred years ago we couldn’t even fly, now we have probes sending back pictures from Mars and beyond. The ISS, right out there in the stratosphere; where engineers live for up to several months at a time whilst maintaining it.

If we can do that, after only a hundred years, why the heck isn’t it possible that an advanced civilization can achieve far more? Who knows how old some of these Alien races are? Many of us belief, or suspect however, that some of them were around 2 and 3 thousand or more years ago, and from even further back in the dawn of times, when we were barely out of bearskins. Others believe, as I do, that they have always been with us. There are even carvings of ‘Greys’ in Egyptian monuments, at least, there is one… who knows if there are more?


----------



## Lia

waybomb said:


> Why would aliens look like us?


 
Why would they not? At least, some of them might look like us... lets look at some facts/statistics:

*The Statistics:*

1) The number of galaxies. An estimated 50 billion galaxies are visible with modern telescopes and the total number in the universe must surely exceed this number by a huge factor, but we will be conservative and simply double it. That's 100,000,000,000 galaxies in the universe.

2) The number of stars in an average galaxy. As many as hundreds of billions in each galaxy. 

Lets call it just 100 billion. 

That's 100,000,000,000 stars per galaxy.

3)The number of stars in the universe.

So the total number of stars in the universe is roughly 100 billion x 100 billion.

That's 10,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 stars, 10 thousand, billion, billion. Properly known as 10 sextillion. And that's a very conservative estimate.

4) The number of stars that have planetary systems. The original extra-solar system planet hunting technology dictated that a star needed to be to close to us for a planet to be detected, usually by the stars 'wobble'. Better technology that allows us to measure the dimming of a stars brightness when a planet crosses its disk has now revolutionised planet hunting and new planets are being discovered at an ever increasing rate. 

So far (August 2003) around 100 have been discovered so we have very little data to work on for this estimate. Even so, most cosmologists believe that planetary formation around a star is quite common place. For the sake of argument let us say it's not and rate it at only one in a million and only one planet in each system, as we want a conservative estimate, not an exaggerated one. That calculation results in:

10,000,000,000,000,000 planets in the universe. Ten million, billion, as a conservative estimate.

5) The number planets capable of supporting life. Let's assume that this is very rare among planets and rate it at only one in a million. Simple division results in:

10,000,000,000 planets in the universe capable of producing life. Ten billion!

Kinda makes you gulp, don't it? lol. 

Nah... based on these statistics, there's no way we're alone in the universe...


----------



## Lia

More people believe in other life-forms and UFO's than the statistics and/or surveys findings would have you believe. Those who gather and quote statistics all have their own agenda, or bias... 

You have to understand it the way the discerning do. Remember too that despite what you believe, the media are censored on what they can publish. There's a definite campaign and has been for decades, to ridicule those who come forward to tell of their experiences. That's actually very clever propaganda strategy, on a par, I’d say, with that of Henry vii, when he took the throne from Richard the Third, and came to power. Think about cases that you know about and ask yourself the real questions. 

_Take The Roswell Incident for example; for over seventy years the government have held all the evidence of that event under wraps. They've classified much of the witness reports, the military reports, and the 'physical evidence.' They say, and have maintained, for over 70 years, that what came down that day in '47 was a weather balloon._

_Really, is that a fact? Well, in that case, one would have to seriously ask, what is so secret about a weather balloon that it has to be kept classified for that amount of time? Why were' witnesses to the event threatened with legal and even illegal consequences if they spoke of it, ever, *if all it was, was a weather balloon?  *_


----------



## CityGirl

I figure with our universe as large as it is, we might be foolish to think ours the only planet with lifeforms.  The Dr. Seuss book "Horton Hears a Who", for me, puts the possibility simplistically.  

It is interesting that through my childhood in the '70's, there was a lot of talk of UFO sightings and space stuff was very popular from Star Trek to Star Wars, Close Encounters and then ET and after the early 80's, UFO talk has been relatively quiet.  Now it is having a revival.  ?????


----------



## Lia

CityGirl said:


> I figure with our universe as large as it is, we might be foolish to think ours the only planet with lifeforms.


 
Agreed, it would not only be foolish, but arrogant also, because the 'statistics post above' only takes into account the stars and planets of our own galaxy, and there are myriad galaxies out there, in our own universe… However, Scientists are now telling us that ours is not the only universe. See link:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/horizon/2001/paralleluni.shtml

Furthermore, Scientists recently discovered that there are also universes beyond ours… I’ll try to find the link. I’m not too good at filing, but I have the link somewhere.

But, to keep on track with the OP, some of you might find the following video of interest... the US Army threw 1500 rounds of direct hits at this single er... 'weather balloon' yet failed to bring it down.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQmbGMWlL7w"]YouTube        - The Battle of L.A. UFO Attacked by U.S. Army[/ame]


----------

